# How much is the Early Termination Fee these days?



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

DirecTV's site isn't clear.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/support/agreements_overview



> If you do not fulfill your Programming Agreements, DIRECTV may charge you a pro-rated fee of up to $480.


What the heck does that mean? "May" or "Will"? $480 x 24= $20/mo, so is that what it is? Or what determines the "up to"?

Do they pay shipping to return the equipment? Do I have to return the Dish? Any other catches?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

it is prorated so how many ever months you dont complete divide by total fee and i think they are now requiring you to pay shipping on sending boxes back


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

$20 for each month of the agreement not fulfilled


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They send boxes and pay return shipping, they never want the dish.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> They send boxes and pay return shipping, they never want the dish.


They love leaving the dish, because maybe the next person would be inclined to try it, if you move. Some people also reconsider, after they see the crap that cable or Dish offers.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I gotta say, that $20 a month ETF looks mighty cheap compared to my usual bill of $130 or so.... That hasn't been changed in years, so for someone needing out, using me as an example, that's a net $110 a month savings.... Using my own logic, maybe I shouldn't be so afraid of a new commitment and get MRV set up already.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I paid $160 for the eight months remaining on my contract when I switched to FiOS in October. As others indicated there was no shipping charge for the two boxes I returned.

I am saving over $40 a month with FiOS for at least the first year, with no increase in programming costs for two years. The box rental will go up after one year, at which point I'll be saving $20 a month. And there was no waiting for an HD guide rollout.

Of course the dish remains and I'll see what DirecTV has to offer again in two years. That's one reason I'm still reading this forum.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffBowser said:


> I gotta say, that $20 a month ETF looks mighty cheap compared to my usual bill of $130 or so.... That hasn't been changed in years, so for someone needing out, using me as an example, that's a net $110 a month savings.... Using my own logic, maybe I shouldn't be so afraid of a new commitment and get MRV set up already.


The problem is its hard to own your hardware because they force that lease stuff on you. So if you want to sign back up you need to re buy all your hardware again or pay an exorbitant fee.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Personally, I don't care if my hardware is leased or owned. Actually, I probably prefer leased, as often as this stuff goes obsolete. Now, if they'd only come up with a way for current subscribers to UPGRADE elderly, processor-bound, dog slow HD DVR's, I'll be all in.



ffemtreed said:


> The problem is its hard to own your hardware because they force that lease stuff on you. So if you want to sign back up you need to re buy all your hardware again or pay an exorbitant fee.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"JeffBowser" said:


> Personally, I don't care if my hardware is leased or owned. Actually, I probably prefer leased, as often as this stuff goes obsolete. Now, if they'd only come up with a way for current subscribers to UPGRADE elderly, processor-bound, dog slow HD DVR's, I'll be all in.


Here's my issue with it. It's a lease meaning I don't own it. Why then should I be charged upfront for a box? Why do I have to pay another fee for another box if it goes bad? I know you can get deals or the protection plan but in black & white you pay. Cable and FIOS you don't, no haggling involved. I understood the setup when you were buying the equipment.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"PrinceLH" said:


> They love leaving the dish, because maybe the next person would be inclined to try it, if you move. Some people also reconsider, after they see the crap that cable or Dish offers.


At one point Dish wanted you to send the LNB back, always seemed like something a policy out of The Godfather. Don't think they do that anymore.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

zimm7778 said:


> Here's my issue with it. It's a lease meaning I don't own it. Why then should I be charged upfront for a box? Why do I have to pay another fee for another box if it goes bad? I know you can get deals or the protection plan but in black & white you pay. Cable and FIOS you don't, no haggling involved. I understood the setup when you were buying the equipment.


They charge you monthly for the box so you pay more in the long run.



dpeters11 said:


> At one point Dish wanted you to send the LNB back, always seemed like something a policy out of The Godfather. Don't think they do that anymore.


Last I heard they still do but it was about a year ago.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

zimm7778 said:


> Here's my issue with it. It's a lease meaning I don't own it. Why then should I be charged upfront for a box? Why do I have to pay another fee for another box if it goes bad? I know you can get deals or the protection plan but in black & white you pay. Cable and FIOS you don't, no haggling involved. I understood the setup when you were buying the equipment.


If it is a leased box that goes bad there is no fee for the replacement box. If you have the protection plan you wont pay the $20 shipping, if you dont have it then you pay the shipping, but not another $199 for the replacement box.

And take the Hr34 for example. 5 tuners, up to 3 other RVU tv's with no set top box needed. For $399. We know it costs a lot more than that for the box.

It is easier for Directv (and more cost effective for support) to have just one model - they chose the lease only model. Now all you have to worry about is who pays shipping - that saves a huge amount of support time.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

That's been hashed out so many ways and so often up here, it's not even funny. I won't even bite on that, except to say I don't think it matters in the end.



zimm7778 said:


> Here's my issue with it. It's a lease meaning I don't own it. Why then should I be charged upfront for a box? Why do I have to pay another fee for another box if it goes bad? I know you can get deals or the protection plan but in black & white you pay. Cable and FIOS you don't, no haggling involved. I understood the setup when you were buying the equipment.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"F1 Fan" said:


> If it is a leased box that goes bad there is no fee for the replacement box. If you have the protection plan you wont pay the $20 shipping, if you dont have it then you pay the shipping, but not another $199 for the replacement box.
> 
> And take the Hr34 for example. 5 tuners, up to 3 other RVU tv's with no set top box needed. For $399. We know it costs a lot more than that for the box.
> 
> It is easier for Directv (and more cost effective for support) to have just one model - they chose the lease only model. Now all you have to worry about is who pays shipping - that saves a huge amount of support time.


I was unaware it was only $20 for shipping. It's always been presented to me that if you do not have the protection plan you have to pay for another box lease. If I am mistaken then I apologize for bringing it up.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Another win for the forum then....you now know that if you don't want to carry the PP, if you have a leased STB fail, at most its $20 S&H to get it replaced. Thats what makes these forums great and worthwhile.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

PrinceLH said:


> They love leaving the dish, because maybe the next person would be inclined to try it, if you move. Some people also reconsider, after they see the crap that cable or Dish offers.


dish's crap is as good as directv's crap


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

ffemtreed said:


> The problem is its hard to own your hardware because they force that lease stuff on you. So if you want to sign back up you need to re buy all your hardware again or pay an exorbitant fee.


I suppose that's a good point. It cost me $199 to add the second DVR, if I re-signed up I'd have to re-pay that fee...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

PrinceLH said:


> They love leaving the dish, because maybe the next person would be inclined to try it, if you move. Some people also reconsider, after they see the crap that cable or Dish offers.





scorpion43 said:


> dish's crap is as good as directv's crap


Both companies leave the dish so that there aren't any damage claims. If a dish is installed properly it won't cause any issues. If it's removed and the roof is not repaired correctly there are issues. It's harder to repair a roof with holes than it is to caulk over lag bolts that are filling a hole.

I'm not going to say that some people won't sign up because they see the house is already wired but overall it's just a CYA part on both of the companies. The savings of the equipment would not be offset by the wages and potential negative issues that come up.


----------



## nev0000 (Dec 19, 2011)

billsharpe said:


> I paid $160 for the eight months remaining on my contract when I switched to FiOS in October. As others indicated there was no shipping charge for the two boxes I returned.
> 
> I am saving over $40 a month with FiOS for at least the first year, with no increase in programming costs for two years. The box rental will go up after one year, at which point I'll be saving $20 a month. And there was no waiting for an HD guide rollout.
> 
> Of course the dish remains and I'll see what DirecTV has to offer again in two years. That's one reason I'm still reading this forum.


After seeing what FIOS offers and also what any IPTV service that is 100% fiber (literally EVERY NATIONAL CABLE CHANNEL & ability to have a non-neutered TIVO as your DVR) why would you even consider DIRECTV again ?

Where I live they have switched to 100% fiber (every inch of copper is gone + there is fiber in the homes now too) and I live in area of 2500 people and I have a superior channel lineup + TIVO + VOD - I would never look at DIRECTV again....

DirecTV can not match what Fiber can do
---- Tons more National cable channels
---- EVERY local channel + sub-channels
---- Can use a SUPERIOR DVR
---- Even after new deal is over is over 30 dollars a month cheaper
---- When you call, you get people who answer from your town
---- You can actually go tour their facility and see the dishes they use to get the channels
---- Superior bit-rates & no overly recompressed signals


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

nev0000 said:


> After seeing what FIOS offers and also what any IPTV service that is 100% fiber (literally EVERY NATIONAL CABLE CHANNEL & ability to have a non-neutered TIVO as your DVR) why would you even consider DIRECTV again ?
> 
> Where I live they have switched to 100% fiber (every inch of copper is gone + there is fiber in the homes now too) and I live in area of 2500 people and I have a superior channel lineup + TIVO + VOD - I would never look at DIRECTV again....
> 
> ...


Welcome to DBSTalk however I hate to inform you that you're incorrect.

FIOS does not haveevery national channel out there and they do not even carry all of the national channels that DIRECTV or DISH or Cable companies have. They,like all other providers, carry some channels others don't and don't carry some that others do.

FIOS is actually capped out in terms of channels they can add until they do an update to their systems which, last I heard, isn't going to be for awhile and may be put on hold.

Pricing is based on account needs not on the company. FIOS can't even touch the price I would pay because of the equipment I have. They also can't provide the amount of receivers I have to a home.

I won't get into the TiVo because it's just another opinion but I'm glad you like them.

The bottom line is every provider has strengths and every provider has areas of needs. These are all based on the individual which is why competition is good.


----------



## nev0000 (Dec 19, 2011)

Shades228 said:
 

> Welcome to DBSTalk however I hate to inform you that you're incorrect.
> 
> FIOS does not haveevery national channel out there and they do not even carry all of the national channels that DIRECTV or DISH or Cable companies have. They,like all other providers, carry some channels others don't and don't carry some that others do.
> 
> ...


Sorry, you are wrong, go to wikipedia listing of channels, Verizon FIOS has every national cable channel.

Also my fiber provider is not VERIZION but is superior to them.

And those joke channels, AUDIENCE & Baby First TV are not national channels.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

nev0000 said:


> Sorry, you are wrong, go to wikipedia listing of channels, Verizon FIOS has every national cable channel.
> 
> Also my fiber provider is not VERIZION but is superior to them.
> 
> And those joke channels, AUDIENCE & Baby First TV are not national channels.


Oh it's on wikipedia you should have said so from the beginning. Audience is DIRECTV only so no one would count that.

I don't care who your fiber provider s you stated FIOS so that's what I'm going with and you are wrong about that. If you want to know why you're wrong you should do some more research.

If you hate DIRECTV so much I'm wondering why you bothered to make an account and start posting on a DIRECTV forum.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Actually, I quit worrying about new HD channels. It seems as soon as a channel goes to HD, they just start showing reruns of old shows back to back for days on end, that have no correlation to the channels title. Its ridiculous. Other than movies, I got more program selection back in the 1970's from a rooftop antenna than I do now with 250+ channels (sports exempted). I mean, how many episodes of "How Its Made" do you want to watch in a row?


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

nev0000 said:


> After seeing what FIOS offers and also what any IPTV service that is 100% fiber (literally EVERY NATIONAL CABLE CHANNEL & ability to have a non-neutered TIVO as your DVR) why would you even consider DIRECTV again ?
> 
> Where I live they have switched to 100% fiber (every inch of copper is gone + there is fiber in the homes now too) and I live in area of 2500 people and I have a superior channel lineup + TIVO + VOD - I would never look at DIRECTV again....
> 
> ...


Looks like the argument is settled then. No one should get Directv because "mine's better than yours" 

Of course no one can dispute anything because the name of the company isnt listed.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

nev0000 said:


> Sorry, you are wrong, go to wikipedia listing of channels, Verizon FIOS has every national cable channel.
> 
> Also my fiber provider is not VERIZION but is superior to them.
> 
> And those joke channels, AUDIENCE & Baby First TV are not national channels.


You are very misinformed, and are also representing some of your opinions as facts, which they are not.

On example, please never say Tivo is better than all other dvrs, that's patently false. Its simply different. To me all Tivos are awful, and nothing I'd ever use unless I absolutely had to. But that's my opinion. Tivos are great for some, bad for others.

And if your area only has 2500 people, that's smaller than my high school was when I went there. You won't find an all fiber situation for an entire city anywhere in Southern California, and I'd say your perfect fiber world is on an island in comparison to most areas of the country. Your very lucky in that regard, and hopefully you have really great internet connection speeds.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> At one point Dish wanted you to send the LNB back, always seemed like something a policy out of The Godfather. Don't think they do that anymore.


They asked me for it last year, funny.

I concur with everyone elses comments too on pricing, as I've dropped both recently.

Boxes for DVR's show up about a week after you cancel, then you have 7 or so days to get the boxes back. They will also charge whatever card you have on file, so think about that before you cancel.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I dropped D* in September. I had an ETF, but it was a very small amount ($20) since I didn't have that much time left on my agreement. D* provided the boxes for shipping and took care of the shipping costs. They did not want the dish returned.

Since dropping D*, I get at least one e-mail a week and a regular US mail ad every 2 weeks or so asking me to return at ridiculously low prices. The other part of the offer is 1 HD DVR, and 3 HD receivers at no charge (just the monthly fees for the receivers). And now they are willing to pay my ETF up to $200.

I just wish they had made this type of offer when I was a customer. They made an offer for me to stay, but it was not as lucrative as the one stated above. But, I have had no regrets about making the switch.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

I had TV service with my ISP/Phone provider years ago and dropped them for D* because at the time D* had way more HD and I hated the DVR they used. Although the service was outstanding and the PQ was much better (especially SD) than D*. It's fiber to the house. Well they went to IPTV, got new boxes and I can get all the premium movie channels, more basic HD and WholeHome DVR, and up my internet speed to 20/3 Mbps for about $15 less than I'm paying now for D* and my internet/phone so I made the jump. In fact they're coming today to hook up my TV.

I'm not worried about paying. I'm way past my commitment. What I want to know is what exactly does D* want back. The boxes and remotes obviously but do they want any cables or the multi-switch etc.?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

crawdad62 said:


> I had TV service with my ISP/Phone provider years ago and dropped them for D* because at the time D* had way more HD and I hated the DVR they used. Although the service was outstanding and the PQ was much better (especially SD) than D*. It's fiber to the house. Well they went to IPTV, got new boxes and I can get all the premium movie channels, more basic HD and WholeHome DVR, and up my internet speed to 20/3 Mbps for about $15 less than I'm paying now for D* and my internet/phone so I made the jump. In fact they're coming today to hook up my TV.
> 
> I'm not worried about paying. I'm way past my commitment. What I want to know is what exactly does D* want back. The boxes and remotes obviously but do they want any cables or the multi-switch etc.?


The instructions will be in the recovery box but it is usually the receiver (power cable?) and remote without any batteries. I don't remember them asking for the multiswitches or cables back.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you Scott. I suppose I'll find out. I haven't even canceled the service yet. I'm waiting until I have the other service in place and the fact that I'm not looking forward to getting on the phone and canceling D*. I've always had a pleasant experience dealing with them over the phone but I'm hoping I don't get the hard-sell.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

crawdad62 said:


> Thank you Scott. I suppose I'll find out. I haven't even canceled the service yet. I'm waiting until I have the other service in place and the fact that I'm not looking forward to getting on the phone and canceling D*. I've always had a pleasant experience dealing with them over the phone but I'm hoping I don't get the hard-sell.


I'm sure they will try pretty hard to keep you, prepare yourself and let them know you already have service from another provider.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"crawdad62" said:


> Thank you Scott. I suppose I'll find out. I haven't even canceled the service yet. I'm waiting until I have the other service in place and the fact that I'm not looking forward to getting on the phone and canceling D*. I've always had a pleasant experience dealing with them over the phone but I'm hoping I don't get the hard-sell.


If I where you, I'd consider simply suspending the account for a few months to make sure your happy with your new service first. Doesn't cost a thing, and makes it easy to go back if something is very off with the new service that you don't know about yet. Just a thought.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> If I where you, I'd consider simply suspending the account for a few months to make sure your happy with your new service first. Doesn't cost a thing, and makes it easy to go back if something is very off with the new service that you don't know about yet. Just a thought.


Just got off the phone with a CSR and that's exactly what I did. I suspended my account for 3 months. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## ruxpin810 (Jul 24, 2012)

i know this is an old thread but i just had a question. for those who canceled their D* service early, did you have to pay the full $20 a month if you canceled in the middle of the month? i'm just trying to save a few bucks because i have 14 days left on my agreement and i will eventually cancel after the 14 days. but i'm wondering if i cancel today, will the charges be prorated, both the early cancellation fee and the service fee, for the 17 days i used it? from my calculation, i could save about $30 if i canceled today, if they prorate by the day. thanks.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

My guess is they will prorate the service costs, but they won't change the $20 ETF.


----------



## ruxpin810 (Jul 24, 2012)

hope you're right beerstalker, i'd still save a little over $20. thanks.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

ruxpin810 said:


> i know this is an old thread but i just had a question. for those who canceled their D* service early, did you have to pay the full $20 a month if you canceled in the middle of the month? i'm just trying to save a few bucks because i have 14 days left on my agreement and i will eventually cancel after the 14 days. but i'm wondering if i cancel today, will the charges be prorated, both the early cancellation fee and the service fee, for the 17 days i used it? from my calculation, i could save about $30 if i canceled today, if they prorate by the day. thanks.


They charged me for eight months, i.e. $160, so I doubt if there is any prorated daily breakdown.

I actually suspended service for a couple of weeks while I tried FiOS, then cancelled. Suspension, of course, extends the two-year commitment by the amount of time suspended.


----------



## ruxpin810 (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks bill. i actually tried calling already this weekend and the rep suggested to suspend my account instead, which now makes sense. do you remember if you got a prorated rate for your last billing cycle that you paid for? thanks again.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

nev0000 said:


> After seeing what FIOS offers and also what any IPTV service that is 100% fiber (literally EVERY NATIONAL CABLE CHANNEL & ability to have a non-neutered TIVO as your DVR) why would you even consider DIRECTV again ?
> 
> Where I live they have switched to 100% fiber (every inch of copper is gone + there is fiber in the homes now too) and I live in area of 2500 people and I have a superior channel lineup + TIVO + VOD - I would never look at DIRECTV again....
> 
> ...


No Sunday Ticket, no deal!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

joed32 said:


> No Sunday Ticket, no deal!


Old post by an account that's closed who only had 2 posts in this thread. I'd let it go.

Really this thread didn't even need to be revived a new thread would have been fine.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Old post by an account that's closed who only had 2 posts in this thread. I'd let it go.
> 
> Really this thread didn't even need to be revived a new thread would have been fine.


OOPS!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"ruxpin810" said:


> thanks bill. i actually tried calling already this weekend and the rep suggested to suspend my account instead, which now makes sense. do you remember if you got a prorated rate for your last billing cycle that you paid for? thanks again.


With DirecTV, you pay ahead of time for your service. So if you cancel 15 days into your billing cycle, you would end up getting a refund back for the other 15 days.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The Merg said:


> With DirecTV, you pay ahead of time for your service. So if you cancel 15 days into your billing cycle, you would end up getting a refund back for the other 15 days.
> 
> - Merg


The last time I suspended, the pro-rated month sat as a credit on my acct. I don't think they actually refund the money back unless you cancel, and that actually makes the most sense. If a partial months credit is going to create a financial hardship, truthfully they should have cancelled their D* service before now.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

ruxpin810 said:


> thanks bill. i actually tried calling already this weekend and the rep suggested to suspend my account instead, which now makes sense. do you remember if you got a prorated rate for your last billing cycle that you paid for? thanks again.


There were several debits and credits on the final bill, but I'm pretty sure there was a charge or credit for part of a month in there.

I was paying more attention to the ETF, which I had expected to be $180; instead it was $160.


----------



## ruxpin810 (Jul 24, 2012)

sorry for bringing up an old thread but i just wanted to get answers from the people that actually have done this in the past like the thread said. but i did call today to cancel and i am being charged $20 for the last month that i didn't fulfill and a prorated rate for disconnecting the middle of the billing cycle. so all in all, i saved a few bucks, which is always good. thanks for all that replied.


----------



## rgs825 (Jul 25, 2012)

CCarncross said:


> The last time I suspended, the pro-rated month sat as a credit on my acct. I don't think they actually refund the money back unless you cancel, and that actually makes the most sense. *If a partial months credit is going to create a financial hardship, truthfully they should have cancelled their D* service before now.*


In today's economy, sometimes bad things happen to people without any warning. Last month it might not have been a problem, but maybe it is now. No need to be snarky and condescending.

Besides, if I were in that situation, I'd rather see the money in my pocket than in Directv's pocket.


----------

